# MTB-Parcours in Zeven



## meise (6. April 2002)

Hallo,

gibt es hier jemanden, der sich mal auf den Parcours in Zeven verirrt? 

Gruß
Meise


----------



## GT_Frodo (6. April 2002)

war noch nicht da, aber habe das hier gefunden, ist vom forstamt, und abgesehen vom wort   geländeradfahren vielleicht ganz hilfreich:

Der Mountainbikeparcours

Stock und Stein 
In Zeven-Aspe wurde ein Rundkurs für Geländeradfahrer angelegt, weil hier die passenden Geländestrukturen für den markanten Parcours gegeben sind. Die Anlage besteht aus zwei Teilen, dem Geschicklichkeitsparcours und dem Geländeparcours.

Der Geschicklichkeitsparcours: Auf einer 0,4 ha großen Fläche kann man sein fahrerisches Können auf verschiedenen Belägen ausprobieren. Angeboten werden Sand, Schmalspur, Kies, querliegende Hölzer, eine Wippe, ein Sprungbrett, Wasserbecken, grobe Steine und Pendelstangen. An dieser Fläche befindet sich auch der Start zum Geländeparcours.
Der Rundkurs ist 2,4 km lang und führt mitten durch den Wald auf einer mit Holzhackschnitzeln ausgelegten Naturbahn. Eine besondere Herausforderung bieten die schroffen Trümmerbrocken der ca. 20 alten, gesprengten Bunker. Die schwierige Strecke ist mit roten Pfeilen übersichtlich ausgeschildert. Wer mit seinem Geländefahrrad erst noch üben möchte, kann entlang der blau ausgeschilderten Strecke die Bunker umfahren.
Eine Schautafel am Übungsplatz gibt Auskunft über den genauen Streckenverlauf und Hinweise an die Benutzer. Hier stehen auch zwei rustikale Hütten zum Ausruhen und gemütlichen Beisammensein.  

von:
http://www.harsefeld.de/firmen/forstamt-harsefeld/erleb.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meise (6. April 2002)

Danke für die Info - wusste garnicht, dass über den Parcours etwas auf der Website unseres Ortes steht! :-;

War nämlich heute ich Zeven und bin die Strecke mal zu Fuß abgelaufen. Für mich als Einsteiger empfand ich sie ganz anspruchsvoll; es liegen allerdings noch sehr viele, vom Sturm geschädigte Bäume quer, s.d. zumindest ich einige Male absteigen müsste. 
Es soll sich ja bei dem Kurs um die einzige offizielle MTB-Strecke in Norddeutschland handeln. 

Gruß
Meise


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. April 2002)

also das heisst, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, kann ich da einfach mit meinem bike hinkommen und ein paar runden schreddern, ohne was zu bezahlen oder anzumelden, oder?

ist ja ganz cool, vielleicht schau ich da mal vorbei, wenn ich etwas mehr zeit habe


----------



## meise (7. April 2002)

Ja, so sieht es aus. Der Parcours liegt in einem Wäldchen und ist frei zugänglich. Ich habe mal die Stadtverwaltung Zeven angemailt, wann mit der Beseitigung der Sturmschäden zu rechnen ist. Kann Dich diesbezüglich auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Rabbit (8. April 2002)

Moin Meise!

Harsefeld?! Bist Du dann vielleicht der Kumpel, also Ulli vom IBC-Moorteufel?!

Zeven, das ist doch auch irgendwo da bei euch auf der Ecke?!
Oder irre ich mich und brauche mal wieder eine kleine Lektion in Erdkunde? 

Auf jeden Fall: Herzlich Willkomen im Forum


----------



## gage_ (8. April 2002)

@Rabbit ... "Ueben mit dem Gelaendefahrrad" .. das ist ja wohl Dein Stichwort  Ab nach Harsefeld!  Wo das liegt kann man uebrigens prima der Landkarte auf der Harsefeld-Homepage entnehmen ...


----------



## meise (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Moin Meise!
> Harsefeld?! Bist Du dann vielleicht der Kumpel, also Ulli vom IBC-Moorteufel?!*


* 

Nein, der bin ich nicht; habe Moorteufel aber bereits eine eMail geschrieben. Wenn man schon in der Nachbarschaft wohnt...

Ich bin MTB-Neuling, aber sportlich vorbelastet (Wasserball), s.d. ich eine gewisse Fitness besitze.
Ich arbeite in Harburg und kenne die Haake und die Fischbeker Heide ein wenig. Wenn es Zeit und Können zulassen, komme ich gerne mal auf einen Törn mit!




			Zeven, das ist doch auch irgendwo da bei euch auf der Ecke?!
Oder irre ich mich und brauche mal wieder eine kleine Lektion in Erdkunde? 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Zeven ist etwa 30km von Harsefeld entfernt. Brauche zwar noch ein wenig Training...aber dann wollte ich das ganze mal als Tagesetappe angehen. 




			Auf jeden Fall: Herzlich Willkomen im Forum

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Danke für den netten Empfang; habe Dir auch eine eMail wegen des Stammtisches geschickt. 

Gruß
Meise


----------



## gage_ (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von meise _
> *
> Ich arbeite in Harburg und kenne die Haake und die Fischbeker Heide ein wenig. Wenn es Zeit und Können zulassen, komme ich gerne mal auf einen Törn mit!*



Das Koennen sollte kein Hindernis sein .. die Harburger Berge haben weder alpine Anstiege, noch haarstraeubende Abgruende, und es wird gruppendynamisch gewartet


----------



## meise (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *
> noch haarstraeubende Abgruende, und es wird gruppendynamisch gewartet  *



Haare können sich bei mir eh' nicht mehr sträuben und das mit dem gruppendingsta hört sich auch ganz sympathisch an...


----------



## michael59 (8. April 2002)

ist es auch

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (9. April 2002)

ich war schon mal auf der besagten strecke in zeven, und kann sagen, dass es ich nicht lohnt dahin zu fahren. technisch nicht anspruchvoll, viel zu kurz (normal fährt man ja nicht stundenlang im kreis, oder ???), einfach langweilig, sowohl aus Freerider-Sicht, Rennfahrer-Sicht als auch aus Tourenfahrer-Sicht.  Ausserdem ist das Gelände drumherum flach und zum Biken überhaupt nicht geeignet, weil mitten in einem Industriegebiet gelegen. Ich würde mir den Weg sparen und lieber in den Harburger Bergen oder in der Lüneburger Heide fahren.
Das ganze ist zwar nett gemeint, aber ich war ziemlich entäuscht.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. März 2008)

Jungs, helft mir!!!!

Ich bin seit ca. nen halben Jahr in Seedorf bei Zeven stationiert und suche dort oben richtig schöne Trails, nähe Seedorf, Zeven, etc. . 

Könnt IHR mir helfen???


----------



## BerZ (2. April 2008)

Moin!

Bin auf der Suche nach Leuten im Kreis Zeven, für gelegentliche Touren.
Würde mich als Fortgeschrittenen Anfänger beschreiben. ;-)
Man kann auch gerne mal in die Harburger Berge fahren. (wenn man sich da auskennt)


Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (4. April 2008)

BerZ schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin auf der Suche nach Leuten im Kreis Zeven, für gelegentliche Touren.
> Würde mich als Fortgeschrittenen Anfänger beschreiben. ;-)
> ...




Joa...bin dabei auf alle FÄLLE ich will die gegend zum biken gerne mal kennenlernen!!!


----------

